
Running the run-time time gauntlet - jlovisa
https://medium.com/@codevalley42/running-the-run-time-gauntlet-b106003fa0ef#.lk1mlsll9
======
nlovisa
Moving garbage collection into design-time makes instant sense as it naturally
matches the application's activity. However such a move is something that only
becomes practical with a technology such as the World Compiler which
eliminates the need for code-reuse with its corresponding necessity for run-
time allocation of memory. This software development technology has a raft of
such large scale advantages.

------
jlovisa
While the network is not quite ready for end-users, it is more than ready for
developers who want to get started and build agents. We (CV devs and the
emergent coding community) are currently in the middle of populating the third
layer (of 4) with Agents. (You can track the network's progress on our
Dashboard([https://marketplace.codevalley.com/dashboard](https://marketplace.codevalley.com/dashboard)).)

If you're curious and would like to take the system for a spin, I've linked to
some template expressions below. Each expression already sets up the
contracting of certain agents within the network. Just open the one you want
and hit 'Build.' (To view the pseudo-code associated with each expression,
just click on 'Notes.')

Build a program that runs on a Linux OS (x86 64-bit architecture) (i.e.
contract agents that compile requirements to binary code):

1\. Hello World ([https://marketplace.codevalley.com/pilot.html#hello-world-
da...](https://marketplace.codevalley.com/pilot.html#hello-world-data-
julie-2.xp))

2\. Text reverser ([https://marketplace.codevalley.com/pilot.html#linux-text-
rev...](https://marketplace.codevalley.com/pilot.html#linux-text-reversal.xp))

3\. Fibonacci calculator
([https://marketplace.codevalley.com/pilot.html#linux-
fibonacc...](https://marketplace.codevalley.com/pilot.html#linux-fibonacci-
sequence-displayer.xp))

Build a program that runs in a browser (i.e. contract agents that compile
requirements to js):

1\. Hello World ([https://marketplace.codevalley.com/pilot.html#hello-world-
da...](https://marketplace.codevalley.com/pilot.html#hello-world-data-julie-
js-2.xp))

2\. Text reverser ([https://marketplace.codevalley.com/pilot.html#browser-
text-r...](https://marketplace.codevalley.com/pilot.html#browser-text-
reversal.xp))

3\. Fibonacci calculator
([https://marketplace.codevalley.com/pilot.html#browser-
fibona...](https://marketplace.codevalley.com/pilot.html#browser-fibonacci-
sequence-displayer.xp))

You can also take a more in-depth (interactive) tour of emergent coding here
([https://marketplace.codevalley.com/use-
it/module0-step1](https://marketplace.codevalley.com/use-it/module0-step1)).

